# Lost Oar Eagle River



## powderslut (May 24, 2008)

Lost Sawyer Oar on Eagle below Avon MX G black shaft wood blade Please Help Thanks Bill (970) 390 8498


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Sawyer oar*

Saw a sawyer oar near golf coarse not sure if I got it all the way up on shore about 50 yards past the start of the coarse river right on Sat afternoon going to paddle it on Tue I let you know if it is still there hope you find them


----------



## powderslut (May 24, 2008)

Bump


----------

